# Why is the mailbox mod better for MES



## jp71291 (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm just curious what the advantages are and if it is worth me doing it.  I've been using my MES for over two years without the mod.  Just trying to see what I may be missing out on.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 30, 2019)

The mailbox mod is a cleaner easier way to use the A-MAZE-N 8x5 tray than just sticking it in the smoke chamber. You'll get a better draft thru the chamber, you don't have to worry about fat rendering on the pellets and causing then to not smoulder properly. You can fill your smoker and not worry about a place to set the tray. 

I say all this and I don't even use the mod. I do use the 8x5, 6' tube, an adjustable oval tube, as well as the MES cold smoke attachment. The mod. is a nicer cleaner easier way to do smoke. Is it worth your time and effort? Thats completely up to you.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 30, 2019)

Don't have to reload the chip tray every 30-40 min is the biggest benefit. I load the amazen tray and can smoke with dust approx.6- 7 hrs. Tray of pellets 8-10 hrs. Cleaner smoke also.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 30, 2019)

And the temperature is constant, on the pellets or dust, giving consistent smoking times...  You can cold smoke due to the pellets not heating up the smoker...
I cold smoke between 50-70F...


----------



## daveomak (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## normanaj (Oct 30, 2019)

For me I use the 6" tube with ubolt mod and ground pellets.I put it in the bottom left under the water pan.I generally get between 5-6 hours of continuous tbs.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 30, 2019)

I contemplated a long time since I was mostly happy but finally modded.  I mounted the MB directly to MES/no pipes.  It is my understanding a long line of pipe will reduce and cool smoke for a finer smoke.  I always use dust so no need for me.  To me, biggest gain is access to tray without losing any temp in smoker.  I also gained use of the another shelf since the tray was too big to rest on bottom and had to be put on bottom shelf.   I can fit things in smoker a lot better now.  I could live without it but happy I did.  Same goes for adding aluminum L rails for a very high top shelf for hanging stuff.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 30, 2019)

I found with the mailbox mod I could smoke cheese at a higher ambient temperature without changing the texture of the cheese.


----------



## dr k (Oct 31, 2019)

I used to add 24" pipe lengths but found that the coupling to slide into the Mes chip loader is all I need hot or cold smoking with the AMNPS raised up in the mailbox and a tomato cage cut down with bolt cutters for a stand.  A shoe string holding the mailbox on the wire stand with a spring nut like from a hoodie keeps it connected. $20.00 mod.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 2, 2019)

I thought there was a "sticky" that described the benefits, but couldn't find it. Here's an attempt at an "exhaustive" list of benefits.

Much cleaner smoke (less creosote)
MUCH cleaner smoke (less creosote)
Cold smoking
No need to open smoker to check on AMNPS
Last AMNPS chips can burn down in mailbox, while smoker cools
More control over amount of smoke (if you add vent control to mod)
No worry about anything dripping on AMNPS (or tube)
The repeat on the first bullet is intentional: THAT is the main benefit.

I started a thread a few years ago:

Thinking of selling my MES 30

where I was about to give up on the MES because it produced such foul-tasting food, even with the AMNPS mounted inside. Multiple people told me to build the mod, which I did:

Mailbox (Popcorn) Mod (with a small twist)

The taste of the food improved _dramatically._


----------

